# Bodog Fight Results - Clash of the Nations



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

> It's difficult to imagine the two baddest brothers on the planet have never fought professionally on their home soil. That situation will soon change thanks to BodogFight. Fedor and Aleksander Emelianenko will make their BodogFight debuts when they headline the much-anticipated pay-per-view spectacle on April 14 at the ICE Palace in St. Petersburg, Russia.


As the results come in, they will be added to the thread.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Match - Winner - Method - Round - Time*

1 -Josh Curran TKO (Strikes) 3 
2 -Rodrigo Damm Submission (Rear Naked Choke) 2 1:58
3 -Bill Mahood Decision (Unanimous) 3 5:00
4 -Roman Zentsov TKO (Corner Stoppage) 1 5:00
5 -Amanda Buckner Decision (Unanimous) 3 5:00
6 -Jorge Santiago TKO (Strikes) 2 4:48
7 -Aleksander Emelianenko KO (Punch) 1 4:07
8 -Nick Thompson TKO (Strikes) 2 4:32
9 -Fedor Emelianenko Submission (Armbar) 1 2:58
10 -Julie Kedzie TKO (Strikes) 2 2:49
11 -Ray Steinbeiss Submission (Rear Naked Choke) 1 3:00
12 -Erik Oganov TKO (Strikes) 2 2:55
13 -Amar Suloev KO (punches) 1 0:26


----------



## joeyc37 (Feb 2, 2007)

fedor looked like he was on his way to getting slammed if he wouldnt have held the ropes (illegal) whos to say it couldnt have turned out different if mat woulda got the slam...opinions????


----------



## elwood (Apr 15, 2007)

*hard to believe*

i didn't see the fight but i saw fedor get absolutely slammed before by randleman. randleman lost a minute later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeM4oZJh-9c


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

elwood said:


> i didn't see the fight but i saw fedor get absolutely slammed before by randleman. randleman lost a minute later.
> 
> YouTube - Fedor Spiked by Randleman (Pride FC)


exactly Fedor was slammed on his head by Randleman and recovered and submitted him a minute later. Fedor wasnt holding onto the ropes. Lindland lost get over it


----------



## elwood (Apr 15, 2007)

i am not a fedor junkie like the guy above me but fedor is my favorite fighter thus far. for two reasons:

1. he is pretty cyborg like. haha.

2. more importantly, he is a true champ mentally. he is not arrogant, hollywood, a trash talker, a show off, etc. 

he has pride and integrity. he keeps his mouth shut and shuts the mouths of others. personally i enjoy watching him fight like a true champ should.

but if he held the ropes then he held the ropes. fedor isn't one to cheat but maybe he slipped a little. who knows maybe things would have been different. in the end they weren't. i'm glad he won on his turf. i'm sure the brothers were very proud to fight at home and dominate. i'll root for that any day. they deserve it.


----------



## deletante (Sep 24, 2006)

Well said.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad Armar won


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

IMO it didn't even look like fedor was gunna get slamed. Takedown yes, slam , probably not.


----------



## huskerman34 (Apr 23, 2007)

It looks like the only one who could beat him would be his little brother you never know. I would like to see andre arvloski or maybe tim the maineac duke it out.


----------

